# Flying Tumblers and Rollers together?



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Can Birmingham rollers and West of england tumblers be flown together? Will they still roll and tumble? Would they all kit together? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I have never mixed mine. Also Wests are actually a high flying tumbler. They could make your Rollers over-fly. It would probably be confusing for both breeds and you could lose a lot more birds by flying in one kit. If your schedule allows it you could fly two kits.


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for replying wcooper,it was just a crazy idea I had,LOL.


----------

